# Face Masks for Beards



## simmonsink (Apr 12, 2009)

Does anyone know where I can purchase in small volume blank face masks that will cover a large beard? I need something larger than 7.5" and preferably black. Thanks


----------



## TeedUp (Apr 22, 2020)

deleted by user


----------

